# 1966 GTO Calif. engine conversion to 49 state



## jandyk (Aug 25, 2017)

Hi, I am changing over my 389 w/4 speed to no A.I.R. pump, eliminating the big air cleaner and smog pump with all its plumbing and long belt. Someone here helped me with what oil cap to use, and I thank them for that, but I lost the message and the admin. didn't reply to my quest for how to recover it. My question is: on cars originally stock w/o smog pump, is the small port on the front of my AFB just capped?(open in second photo) and which big port supplies the PCV? I have an elbow on the manifold by the firing order numbers, and one down in (see photo). I'm thinking of putting a plug where the elbow is. does anyone know what that plug should look like, or have one for sale? Thanks!, Andy


----------



## geeteeohguy (Feb 2, 2008)

Doesn't look like the correct AFB....fuel line is on the wrong side? (been awhile). As for the PCV, you want to use BOTH outlets on the intake. Two short hoses go to a special Tee fitting, and a single line runs to the PCV valve in the valley pan. The reason for this is due to it being a dual plane intake, so the PCV needs a vacuum signal from each portion of the intake. You can install a simple rubber cap plug on the carb. As a side note, intact CA AIR and smog equipment on a CA car adds value to the car....and that equipment is now worth a small fortune to those doing restorations.


----------

